# DYI Skincare Chemical Peel AHA Home Remedies



## bluebee (Jul 27, 2005)

*Alpha hydroxy acid Home Remedies*

Alpha hydroxy acid (AHA) skin care products are easy to make at home because they are made of fruit and other ingredients we may have in the frig or kitchen cupboards.

Fruit acids are great for the skin because they loosen the glue between dead skin cells, and the cells fall away, leaving the face very smooth and soft. You'll be amazed at how easy it is to produce fabulous results for your skin that you would imagine only the most expensive and sophisticated products you could buy could do. Not only that, but AHAâ€™s are found in fruit and vegetables you may already have in your kitchen or growing in your garden, so you donâ€™t need to worry about any synthetic chemicals that may cause harm. The famed beauty Cleopatra unknowingly used the benefit of AHAâ€™s on her skin when she bathed in milk.

*Alpha Hydroxy Skin Peel Recipe*

Note: when using this peel for the first time, keep for only 1-2 minutes to make sure there is no skin irritation.

Ingredients: 1 cup fresh pineapple; half-a-cup fresh papaya; 2 tablespoons honey.

This gentle peel is based on active substances found in two tropical fruits, pineapple and papaya. Pineapple contains bromelain and papaya contains papain. Both are proteases, natural enzymes that can break up proteins. When applied to the skin in small amounts (i.e. the amounts naturally found in pineapple and papaya), these enzymes help gently remove dead cells from skin surface producing mild peeling effect. Pineapple and papaya also contain alpha-hydroxy acids that provide additional benefits. Honey is added to increase moisturizing effect of the treatment.

Preparation: Puree pineapple and papaya in a blender or otherwise. Add honey and mix thoroughly.

Usage: Wash your face, and then apply the mixture to your skin, avoiding the eye area. Leave on for no more than 5 minutes (less if you have sensitive skin), then rinse with cool water. When done, apply a moisturizer. Don't use more than once a week.

More ingredients that can be used as remedies:

Try any of the following fruit acids, but always take care to avoid your eyes. Avoid using these homemade peels if your skin is sunburned, and before going into the sun.

Malic acid: Apples, vinegar, applesauce, cider.

Lactic acid: Buttermilk, yogurt, powdered skim milk, sour cream, blackberries, tomatoes

Tartaric Acid: Grapes, grape juice, wine, cream of tartar

Citric Acid: Citrus fruits such as lemons, limes, grapefruit, and orange

Glycolic acid: Sugar cane

All you need is about one half a teaspoon of liquid per face cleansing. You can freshly squeeze the juice of one lemon, for example, and refrigerate the leftovers for the rest of the week. Just dab some of the juice onto your fingers and pat on your face. Leave on for 10 minutes or so before rinsing. If you are in a rush, just cut a grape or strawberry in half-whatever you happen to have on hand-and rub it over your skin; let the juice set for a few minutes, and then rinse.

*Additional Recipes containing Alpha Hydroxy Acid*

*Yogurt &amp; Oatmeal mask*

Ingredients: 2 tbsp. plain yogurt; 1 tbsp. oatmeal; 1 tbsp honey

Yogurt contains lactic acid (an alpha-hydroxy acid) and a number of nutrients that may mildly stimulate collagen production in the skin. Oatmeal and honey act as moisturizers.

Preparation: Simply mix ingredients together to form a paste. To avoid clumps, you may grind oatmeal into a powder (using a coffee grinder, for instance) before mixing it with other ingredients.

Usage: Wash your face. Massage face with the paste in a circular motion. Keep on for a minute or two then rinse off

*Yogurt and aloe healing mask*

Ingredients: 1/2 cup plain yogurt; 2 tbsp aloe gel (or a fresh aloe leaf)

Yogurt contains lactic acid (an alpha-hydroxy acid) and a number of nutrients that may mildly stimulate collagen production in the skin. Aloe is a good moisturizer, and contains anti-inflammatory substances. This masque is good for irritated, sensitive skin.

Preparation: Simply mix ingredients together to form a paste. (Aloe gel can be purchased in a health food store. Alternatively, you can take a fresh aloe leaf, remove the skin and mash the pulp.

Usage: Wash your face. Massage face with the paste in a circular motion. Keep on for a minute or two then rinse off


----------



## Marisol (Jul 28, 2005)

Great post!


----------



## tashbash (Jul 28, 2005)

*Very informative, thanks for that!*


----------



## midagemom (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for the great post...i am definately going to try this...i'm a newbie here and am looking for ways to brighten up my face...middle age is coming...it's here...and i'm in need of help...


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting! I am going to try these!


----------



## Ashley.C (Nov 27, 2007)

Good post

I shall try the last 2 out


----------



## xxahsinxx (Nov 27, 2007)

thanx 4 the post i wanted a remedy for some scarring on my face...with try this out! cheers


----------

